
Microsoft, please stop doing things for our own good - CrankyBear
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3204027/microsoft-windows/microsoft-please-stop-doing-things-for-our-own-good.html
======
WorldMaker
Anti-Virus is in the domain of an operating system's responsibility and third
party AV was a hack that has outlived its usefulness.

Given that most third party AV is increasingly indistinguishable from fear
encouraging malware, is it really worth protecting this snake oil security
theater industry?

